# RX Cart is accutane good to go!!



## sam2012

Just wanted to let everyone know that the accutane at RX cart is good to go. Started with dry lips at 20mg. It is in a tablet form though which isn't normal for accutane as its suspended in oil / fat usually so I'd recommend you take it with a fatty meal.

Guide to acne removal using accutane, benozyl peroxide etc

*EDIT IMPORTANT :* Just to let everyone know, the stuff does work but I think it may be underdosed somewhat. My lips dried out and i had a reduction in spots, but I'd say you're going to have to dose it pretty high which may be expensive. It might be worth considering investing in Roche or something similar. GC are now selling generic accutane, but i can't link as they also sell AAS


----------



## Outtapped

Haven't been too impressed with their stuff tbh, haven't tried accutane but tried other shiz from them and not great


----------



## sam2012

WhySoSerious said:


> Haven't been too impressed with their stuff tbh, haven't tried accutane but tried other shiz from them and not great


I've never tried anything else from them mate so I can't really comment. Accutane def works though


----------



## BBaddict

Good to hear,

Started on 20mg a couple days ago,

Read a few posts on hear saying there letro/adex is realllyyy underdosed


----------



## sam2012

tom17 said:


> Good to hear,
> 
> Started on 20mg a couple days ago,
> 
> Read a few posts on hear saying there letro/adex is realllyyy underdosed


Yeh I think its good stuff. Think I'll avoid buying anything else from them then, but while HP is down I'll continue to get there accutane. Plus the price is good :thumbup1:


----------



## MF88

Sam, you taking 20 or 40? I've been on 20 now for 2 weeks and having next to no sides.


----------



## sam2012

MF88 said:


> Sam, you taking 20 or 40? I've been on 20 now for 2 weeks and having next to no sides.


Just 20 pal, is your skin clearing at all? To be honest I don't get many sides anymore anyway, I just get slightly dry lips


----------



## MF88

sam2012 said:


> Just 20 pal, is your skin clearing at all? To be honest I don't get many sides anymore anyway, I just get slightly dry lips


It's got worse on my shoulders but to be honest it can get as bad as it likes on there, nobody sees it. Face maybe not as red, hard to tell really. Sticking with it though and might up it to 40 next month.


----------



## kingdale

sam2012 said:


> Yeh I think its good stuff. Think I'll avoid buying anything else from them then, but while HP is down I'll continue to get there accutane. Plus the price is good :thumbup1:


HP is back but looks like they have stopped selling lots of stuff.


----------



## BBaddict

MF88 said:


> It's got worse on my shoulders but to be honest it can get as bad as it likes on there, nobody sees it. Face maybe not as red, hard to tell really. Sticking with it though and might up it to 40 next month.


I remember reading somewhere that with the treatment of accutane sometimes acne can become worse before it gets better,

stick with it bud, it takes some people's months to clear up


----------



## plym30

kingdale said:


> HP is back but looks like they have stopped selling lots of stuff.


good spot, been waiting for them to get back on line. Shame they seem to have slimmed down their product range somewhat!


----------



## kingdale

plym30 said:


> good spot, been waiting for them to get back on line. Shame they seem to have slimmed down their product range somewhat!


wonder what happened pretty lame site now. For me anyway as i dont use any peptides.


----------



## plym30

I know. Not of any interest to me now either -was going to be my first order too!


----------



## 44carl44

Hp was back up yesterday but not selling accutane now or aas just peps dnp and bac water.


----------



## AnotherLevel

sam2012 said:


> Yeh I think its good stuff. Think I'll avoid buying anything else from them then, but while HP is down I'll continue to get there accutane. Plus the price is good :thumbup1:


I got my tane from HP, why are they down?


----------



## Guest

Hp still sell accutane!

Click on it in the top right hand corner.

Pharma too.


----------



## Leeds89

MF88 said:


> Sam, you taking 20 or 40? I've been on 20 now for 2 weeks and having next to no sides.


I was on 40/40/60/80/60/40 and only got sides towards the second month mate


----------



## MF88

Leeds89 said:


> I was on 40/40/60/80/60/40 and only got sides towards the second month mate


Well saying that, my lips are dry today, can't stop biting the skin off the bottom lip. 80? Fvck me, you must have had crazy sides.


----------



## Leeds89

MF88 said:


> Well saying that, my lips are dry today, can't stop biting the skin off the bottom lip. 80? Fvck me, you must have had crazy sides.


Yea, was less than 8 stone at the time aswell lol. Had severe facial flushing for a year or two afterwards, completely fvcked something up with my skin but on the plus side, it's sorted out now and I haven't had a bad face spot since!


----------



## MF88

Leeds89 said:


> Yea, was less than 8 stone at the time aswell lol. Had severe facial flushing for a year or two afterwards, completely fvcked something up with my skin but on the plus side, it's sorted out now and I haven't had a bad face spot since!


Damn, I'll stay away from that much then. I was thinking of going up to 40 but judging by today I don't think I need to just yet.


----------



## MF88

Spawn of Haney said:


> Hp still sell accutane!
> 
> Click on it in the top right hand corner.
> 
> Pharma too.


Can't see it mate, even on the product page. What do HP call it?


----------



## C.Hill

I ran 120mg for 6 months straight.

Only sides were super dry lips and lethargy.


----------



## AnotherLevel

MF88 said:


> Can't see it mate, even on the product page. What do HP call it?


He's trolling, there's nothing there.

There's a big thread on acne.org about 'negative experiences with accutane' (sticky) and I looked at a few posts then decided **** that! It'll worry me even further. Like I said earlier, first day today...


----------



## Guest

AnotherLevel said:


> He's trolling, there's nothing there.
> 
> There's a big thread on acne.org about 'negative experiences with accutane' (sticky) and I looked at a few posts then decided **** that! It'll worry me even further. Like I said earlier, first day today...


There was Accutane, nolva and letro on the list in the top right this morning!

Trolling? ****ing mug


----------



## AnotherLevel

This morning isn't now though is it mate?

Calm down.


----------



## Guest

AnotherLevel said:


> This morning isn't now though is it mate?
> 
> Calm down.


How am I trolling then?


----------



## MF88

AnotherLevel said:


> He's trolling, there's nothing there.
> 
> There's a big thread on acne.org about 'negative experiences with accutane' (sticky) and I looked at a few posts then decided **** that! It'll worry me even further. Like I said earlier, first day today...


I read a few threads on there, but it seemed a typical yank site, always focusing on the negatives rather than the positives, like they do with steroids and DNP.


----------



## MF88

Spawn of Haney said:


> There was Accutane, nolva and letro on the list in the top right this morning!
> 
> Trolling? ****ing mug


Didn't happen to catch how much they were selling it for did you?


----------



## AnotherLevel

MF88 said:


> I read a few threads on there, but it seemed a typical yank site, always focusing on the negatives rather than the positives, like they do with steroids and DNP.


Signed up there the other day to ask whether I should start tane because I have sensitive skin.... had some girl telling me I have rosacea when it's actually heat rash (rosacea is far more serious). Gave her the NHS links, told her none of the symptoms match but she refused to listen. I agree they are definitely the type to look at the worst possibly scenario... drama queens!

The advice from that thread - Don't do steroids.... Brilliant.


----------



## jimlad

Hi chaps, got a query but decided wasn't worth a new thread...

Accutane currently showing as "backordered" on rx cart. is this usual and, if so, how long does it normally take til they have re-stocked?

noticed hp is back up and running but no sign of accutane on there now.


----------



## MF88

jimlad said:


> Hi chaps, got a query but decided wasn't worth a new thread...
> 
> Accutane currently showing as "backordered" on rx cart. is this usual and, if so, how long does it normally take til they have re-stocked?
> 
> noticed hp is back up and running but no sign of accutane on there now.


Not sure mate, but I ordered Monday and they turned up yesterday. Must have got there just in time.


----------



## jimlad

MF88 said:


> Not sure mate, but I ordered Monday and they turned up yesterday. Must have got there just in time.


cheers for info. assume was showing in stock when you hit the button? sounds like i just missed the boat, will just play the waiting game now.


----------



## MF88

jimlad said:


> cheers for info. assume was showing in stock when you hit the button? sounds like i just missed the boat, will just play the waiting game now.


Yeah it said in stock. Try emailing them, their communication is usually very good.


----------



## Ricky_S

I've had this problem too, their having system problems i got a email from them late last night.. Should be with me next week some point so same for you i'd imagin !!


----------



## jimlad

i've messaged customer services. will post their response when received just in case others are interested.


----------



## jimlad

Hello,

Accutane will be restocked on Mon. 21/01/2013 and if you back-order this product it will be dispatched on Monday.

Regards,

Jessie,

Consultant


----------



## 175lbs

Rx cart is really good.

There was a very small issue with my order relating to delivery and they gave me some FREE Clomid! How good is that for customer service!

Recommended.


----------



## benki11

Just got it today I will try and soon we ll find out anyways is it good or bunk !


----------



## benki11

jimlad said:


> Hello,
> 
> Accutane will be restocked on Mon. 21/01/2013 and if you back-order this product it will be dispatched on Monday.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jessie,
> 
> Consultant


I E Mail them few time without getting any respond !


----------



## jimlad

that response came about 10 minutes after i posted my query. so far a good consumer experience. items have been despatched so will post further thoughts once received.


----------



## benki11

Just received Roche Roacuttane 3x20mg(30 tab) expensive stuff ,crazy expensive !

So i will make small test between Rx and Roche

And will update soon if Rx one is as good or Bunk


----------



## jimlad

still waiting for my order to arrive, hope it comes tomorrow or will start to worry!!


----------



## benki11

jimlad said:


> still waiting for my order to arrive, hope it comes tomorrow or will start to worry!!


How long you been waiting?

Waiting for mine second order as well,first one came quickly but this one .......5 day and nothing


----------



## jimlad

ordered sunday. supposedly despatched items monday. still nothing, surprising since i only live 30 miles from where the items were posted. oh well, it's probably the royal mail to blame.


----------



## benki11

jimlad said:


> ordered sunday. supposedly despatched items monday. still nothing, surprising since i only live 30 miles from where the items were posted. oh well, it's probably the royal mail to blame.


Week now and I still did t receive mine!!


----------



## jimlad

same here mate, tracking info says its still being processed thru royal mail's network. i'll email rx cart to see if they can do some digging.


----------



## benki11

jimlad said:


> same here mate, tracking info says its still being processed thru royal mail's network. i'll email rx cart to see if they can do some digging.


Same thing here ,royal mail says that it has been deliverd overseas to Ireland ,but post man not coming and when I check tracking number with Post ie I got no info on it!

I will email RX now!


----------



## sam2012

*IMPORTANT :* Just to let everyone know, the stuff does work but I think it may be underdosed somewhat. My lips dried out and i had a reduction in spots, but I'd say you're going to have to dose it pretty high which may be expensive. It might be worth considering investing in Roche or something similar for around the same price. GC are now selling generic accutane, but i can't link as they also sell AAS. I should have ran the product for longer before i commented on it to be honest. Mistake on my part, sorry fellas. Don't threat though as it does work, but I'd consider investing in stuff thats suspended in oil as to dose high would pretty much cost the same


----------



## jimlad

sam2012 said:


> *IMPORTANT :* Just to let everyone know, the stuff does work but I think it may be underdosed somewhat. My lips dried out and i had a reduction in spots, but I'd say you're going to have to dose it pretty high which may be expensive. It might be worth considering investing in Roche or something similar for around the same price. GC are now selling generic accutane, but i can't link as they also sell AAS. I should have ran the product for longer before i commented on it to be honest. Mistake on my part, sorry fellas. Don't threat though as it does work, but I'd consider investing in stuff thats suspended in oil as to dose high would pretty much cost the same


losing faith in my rx cart order. sam if you have ideas for alternative source please would u text me some links? ta.


----------



## tyke1

Could you message me a link for another supplier please. Was just goin to order but don't want to waste cash


----------



## benki11

jimlad said:


> losing faith in my rx cart order. sam if you have ideas for alternative source please would u text me some links? ta.


You get your order yet,Mate ?


----------



## jimlad

benki11 said:


> You get your order yet,Mate ?


nope nothing and rx cart haven't replied to my query yet. all starting to look a bit dodgy.... have you had any joy?


----------



## benki11

jimlad said:


> nope nothing and rx cart haven't replied to my query yet. all starting to look a bit dodgy.... have you had any joy?


No


----------



## jimlad

just received the below:

Hello X,

I just contact Royal Mail customer service and your parcel been lost. Royal Mail will investigate where the parcel been lost, but in the meantime we will reship your order today. Sorry about any inconvenience caused.

Regards,

Jessie,

Consultant

we'll see..... sounds implausible that both mine and your parcels have gone missin tho.


----------



## benki11

jimlad said:


> just received the below:
> 
> Hello X,
> 
> I just contact Royal Mail customer service and your parcel been lost. Royal Mail will investigate where the parcel been lost, but in the meantime we will reship your order today. Sorry about any inconvenience caused.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Jessie,
> 
> Consultant
> 
> we'll see..... sounds implausible that both mine and your parcels have gone missin tho.


Hello X

International delivery usually takes approx. 5-7 working days. Your order should reach you soon.

best Regards,

Ms. Jessie Akins

Sales Team

Strange coincidences


----------



## benki11

benki11 said:


> Hello X
> 
> International delivery usually takes approx. 5-7 working days. Your order should reach you soon.
> 
> best Regards,
> 
> Ms. Jessie Akins
> 
> Sales Team
> 
> Strange coincidences


Recived ,Postman was sick


----------



## BBaddict

Good idea mate,

I've been on rx cart accutane @ 40mg ED and have had no sides and no reduction in acne at all,

6 weeks in though


----------



## benki11

BBaddict said:


> Good idea mate,
> 
> I've been on rx cart accutane @ 40mg ED and have had no sides and no reduction in acne at all,
> 
> 6 weeks in though


**** and i bought 6 tubes of it


----------



## BettySwallocks

ive ordered some of there letro anybody know much about that? also payed for next day delivery hope there gtg now.


----------



## H_JM_S

IMO their Accutane is decent stuff! noticed dry lips and skin on 40mg after 2weeks then spots clear up at 60mg there on. And guys having problems with orders I ordered mine last Sunday, emailed this Sunday asking where it was and there system hadn't recognised my bank transfer they then sent the order which came yesterday and stuck an extra complimentary tub of accutane in  have 5 tubs now!


----------



## MRSTRONG

i bought 2 tubs of it and it does work but its nowhere near pharma strength , ive just ordered 3 more tubs .

anyone know of a pharma accutane supplier that can be linked ? id be very grateful .


----------



## H_JM_S

BBaddict said:


> Good idea mate,
> 
> I've been on rx cart accutane @ 40mg ED and have had no sides and no reduction in acne at all,
> 
> 6 weeks in though


up to 60mg mate, that's when my skin starting getting really dry and spots clear up. Bound to be slightly underdosed at that price!! can't complain though, gyou' have to go spend £80 on 30 genuine Roche caps to get proper tane!


----------



## BBaddict

ewen said:


> i bought 2 tubs of it and it does work but its nowhere near pharma strength , ive just ordered 3 more tubs .
> 
> anyone know of a pharma accutane supplier that can be linked ? id be very grateful .


X2 I would rather pay the extra for pharma tbh


----------



## BBaddict

H_JM_S said:


> up to 60mg mate, that's when my skin starting getting really dry and spots clear up. Bound to be slightly underdosed at that price!! can't complain though, gyou' have to go spend £80 on 30 genuine Roche caps to get proper tane!


I shouldn't have to use 60mg to see the effects of accutane though, I wasn't expecting rx cart's stuff to be bang on but hey ho.

I'll stick with it and up it to 60 for now untill I find a reasonable price for pharma


----------



## benki11

My lips are cracked after a week on 20 mg RX chart


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> i bought 2 tubs of it and it does work but its nowhere near pharma strength , ive just ordered 3 more tubs .
> 
> anyone know of a pharma accutane supplier that can be linked ? id be very grateful .


X3


----------



## irish87

Are RX cart actually based in the UK?. Reason I ask is there is better chance of packages getting into Ireland if sent within the EU rather than outside and some companies use a .ie or .co.uk address although they are actually based in India or somewhere like that.


----------



## Guest

Ewen did you manage to obtain an Accutane supplier?


----------



## benki11

Bump


----------



## Mr Mac

Would it be legal to just buy the isotretioin raw powder from china.. http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/634063632/Best_price_with_high_purity_Isotretinoin.html ??


----------



## benki11

Mr Mac said:


> Would it be legal to just buy the isotretioin raw powder from china.. http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/634063632/Best_price_with_high_purity_Isotretinoin.html ??


Would be nice if legit!


----------



## Guest

Mr Mac said:


> Would it be legal to just buy the isotretioin raw powder from china.. http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/634063632/Best_price_with_high_purity_Isotretinoin.html ??


Very interesting.


----------



## jimlad

i've had to email these guys again as my order still hasn't turned up. very disappointing so far but happy to give them one final chance to resolve it.


----------



## JusNoGood

I am using HP's but am about to run out. I see HP aren't selling it anymore. Can anyone recommend a site to buy from?


----------



## benki11

JusNoGood said:


> I am using HP's but am about to run out. I see HP aren't selling it anymore. Can anyone recommend a site to buy from?


Bump


----------



## Logman

So I read that a normal treatment course is 1mg per kg body weight for 4 months. A bottle of 30 is 20 quid and they are 20mg. So I would need 4 bottles for a month x 4 months. That's £320 for a 4 months course and everyone says it's underdosed. Underdosed by how much. I'd like to run a course and deal with this permanently.


----------



## benki11

Logman said:


> So I read that a normal treatment course is 1mg per kg body weight for 4 months. A bottle of 30 is 20 quid and they are 20mg. So I would need 4 bottles for a month x 4 months. That's £320 for a 4 months course and everyone says it's underdosed. Underdosed by how much. I'd like to run a course and deal with this permanently.


nobody can tell you for sure if it s undersized at all as nobody tested it , It woul be nice that there are companies that test stuff for money but unfortunately I know none of those, maybe there is no accutane in it at all, who knows but I will find out becouse I will run it for 9 months and update regularly on this thread !


----------



## Logman

How are you going to test it versus the Roche stuff? And what will be your dosing regimen on either?


----------



## jimlad

got my 20mg tabs from rx cart finally.

on day 5 of taking 40mg per day now. face and lips are dry but then i suppose that is to be expected in the cold weather... never taken tane before so have nothing to compare this too. jury is very mich out.


----------



## jimlad

i'm actually thinking i might pay the extra for te genuine stuff-can anyone pm me a recommendation for a reliable source?


----------



## benki11

Logman said:


> How are you going to test it versus the Roche stuff? And what will be your dosing regimen on either?


like this I first have a go with rx for 3-4 months

and then take break do another cycle and do Roche ones for 3-4 months


----------



## benki11

3 th week on Rx 20 mg a day and didt have any new outbreaks

in last two weeks and started new cycle so far so good


----------



## needle

I'm running it at 20mg and its keeping me nice and dry with no break out and no sides.

Win for me.


----------



## Guest

Started on 20mg of tretin today.

Now my acne isn't real bad at the moment but I want to nip it in the bud as it was getting worse week on week.


----------



## jimlad

cut down to 60 mg ed and i'm convinced these are doing something now - just had an epic nosebleed and that is not normal for me so can only put it down to a side effect of the tane... going to place another order for more and run this til summer.


----------



## Guest

This tretin has dried my lips after 4 days.

Not touched my spots yet though.


----------



## Dyl

The first tub I bought from them took a while to kick in and had a huge breakout/dry lips. Bought a new tub and this one doesnt seem to be doing anything!


----------



## jimlad

i believe this stuff is really working for me, will keep on 60 mg which has really cleared up my face and is now having a good impact on my back and shoulders.


----------



## Dyl

I've gone through 2 tubs now and it's not really done anything. Gave me a breakout on my neck and that's only just starting to go. I've had to start using BP again so my skins dry. The accutane just dried my lips more than anything. I might give a new tub ago and take 3 after a fatty meal, the only thing that worried me was my ears would start burning and go really red every evening.


----------



## Guest

Dyl said:


> I've gone through 2 tubs now and it's not really done anything. Gave me a breakout on my neck and that's only just starting to go. I've had to start using BP again so my skins dry. The accutane just dried my lips more than anything. I might give a new tub ago and take 3 after a fatty meal, the only thing that worried me was my ears would start burning and go really red every evening.


Dyl my ears have become really dry and are peeling, could this be a side effect of my accutane.


----------



## Dyl

Spawn of Haney said:


> Dyl my ears have become really dry and are peeling, could this be a side effect of my accutane.


Think so mate, I googled accutane and burning ears and they said its a side of it, and usually happens around the time every night you usually take them, like there's a 20-24 hour delay. It's similar to the face flushing apparently. I'm just really put off accutane because the flushing can still carry on after you stop taking them


----------



## JusNoGood

Dyl said:


> Think so mate, I googled accutane and burning ears and they said its a side of it, and usually happens around the time every night you usually take them, like there's a 20-24 hour delay. It's similar to the face flushing apparently. I'm just really put off accutane because the flushing can still carry on after you stop taking them


Blimey! I've just finished three months and didn't get this. Do you split your dose? I did 60 a day. 20 in the morning and 40 in the evening maybe that helped me. My skin is quite sensitive to everything so quite surprised some has had a side I didn't!


----------



## AnotherLevel

This RX accutane seems like it would be a good accutane to use for those who only break out on cycle? I hear 20mg ED or EoD prevents acne from gear, and larger dosages are for those who suffer with no gear. Anyone confirm?


----------



## AnotherLevel

Had the first RxCART tane pill about an hour ago, body temp has gone up quite a bit like I've got a bad fever. Strange as didn't experience this with the HP tane.


----------



## j0n35y

Guys, does anyone know if I can mix the RX accutane with some left over isotretinoin capsules I got from united pharmacies last year. I've been spot free for over a year after doing 3-4 months at 20mg and now I'm getting signs that my acne is coming back, few spots on back and greasy forehead. Not happy! Gonna do another 5 of so weeks, but wondering if I can start with my old Accutane as I have 20 capsules then continue with the rx tane. Seems they are the same ingrediants but different pill form.

Thanks

ps ordered weds night and received sat morning. Good service, just hope the product is better than the packaging it comes in...


----------



## benki11

2 nd month into a cyle 60 days on RX Accutane and that's it started breaking everywhere again ,and my face is just coverd !

Waste of money ,have to get Roche ones somewhere again!


----------



## Dyl

benki11 said:


> 2 nd month into a cyle 60 days on RX Accutane and that's it started breaking everywhere again ,and my face is just coverd !
> 
> Waste of money ,have to get Roche ones somewhere again!


Where can you get Roche ones from?

ive ordered 2 tubs of rx cart accutane last Wednesday and still not got them :/


----------



## benki11

Dyl said:


> Where can you get Roche ones from?
> 
> ive ordered 2 tubs of rx cart accutane last Wednesday and still not got them :/


When Friend goes to Lithuania he can get them in pharmacy over there , (he knows doc )


----------



## cjheadrick

I have boxes of original roache roaccutane stuff. 10 and 20mg.

P.m me if interested as I won't be using the stuff as I'm all clear now


----------



## jimlad

cjheadrick said:


> I have boxes of original roache roaccutane stuff. 10 and 20mg.
> 
> P.m me if interested as I won't be using the stuff as I'm all clear now


can't pm as too new here but i'd be interested in taking them off your hands for a fair price of course


----------



## benki11

jimlad said:


> can't pm as too new here but i'd be interested in taking them off your hands for a fair price of course


Personally I would recommend


----------



## cjheadrick

cjheadrick at hotmail dot co dot uk

Not sure if posting email addresses are allowed

You can catch me there


----------



## Dyl

2 weeks and still not received my accutane. Guessing its been seized


----------



## sigarner

Just stumbled across this thread, I too suffer from acne and I've just got some accutane from RX Cart. Unless I've missed it on here, do you just take 1 tablet a day?


----------



## jimlad

Dyl said:


> 2 weeks and still not received my accutane. Guessing its been seized


have u tried chasing them up by using tr contact form online? these aren't being shipped from abroad, mine were sent by royal mail from portsmouth...


----------



## jimlad

cjheadrick said:


> cjheadrick at hotmail dot co dot uk
> 
> Not sure if posting email addresses are allowed
> 
> You can catch me there


have sent u an email mate


----------



## jimlad

sigarner said:


> Just stumbled across this thread, I too suffer from acne and I've just got some accutane from RX Cart. Unless I've missed it on here, do you just take 1 tablet a day?


my understanding is that typical dosage is 1mg prr kg of bodyweight. i take three or four a day and that seems to be having an impact. i weight approx 85 kg and have mild acne.


----------



## sigarner

Thanks mate.


----------



## JusNoGood

sigarner said:


> Just stumbled across this thread, I too suffer from acne and I've just got some accutane from RX Cart. Unless I've missed it on here, do you just take 1 tablet a day?


I'd suggest trying 1 then if you don't get dry lips after 4-5 days upping to 1 at night and one in the morning.

I switched from another brand (doing 40mg a day) to rxcart and I'm now only needing 1 a day to dry out my spots.

I'm 42...no 43...and I've suffered badly with back spots most of my life....quite often getting blood spots on my work shirts, most embarrassing (none over the rest of my body). After two months they've all gone! (at the moment) It's heaven!


----------



## sigarner

JusNoGood said:


> I'd suggest trying 1 then if you don't get dry lips after 4-5 days upping to 1 at night and one in the morning.
> 
> I switched from another brand (doing 40mg a day) to rxcart and I'm now only needing 1 a day to dry out my spots.
> 
> I'm 42...no 43...and I've suffered badly with back spots most of my life....quite often getting blood spots on my work shirts, most embarrassing (none over the rest of my body). After two months they've all gone! (at the moment) It's heaven!


Fingers crossed they work for me then. Do you go for monthly blood tests too?


----------



## cjheadrick

If you want Roche roaccutane give me a shout as I have a few boxes left


----------



## AnotherLevel

benki11 said:


> 2 nd month into a cyle 60 days on RX Accutane and that's it started breaking everywhere again ,and my face is just coverd !
> 
> Waste of money ,have to get Roche ones somewhere again!


How are you doing now? I don't think the RXCart tane caused the breakout, it does seem legit but underdosed. I'm on the GC tane now in tablet form also, hopefully it'll be less underdosed! Only on 20mg ED, 2 weeks in. Got mild headaches and dry lips.


----------



## sigarner

RX tane has (touch wood) worked for me so far. Got the odd red spot on my face but no where near as bad as before. Ordered some more this morning but it still says waiting for payment...oddly.


----------



## benki11

I am doing fine actually , no spots except 2 yestrday right on my face


----------



## sigarner

benki11 said:


> I am doing fine actually , no spots except 2 yestrday right on my face


How long you been using it?


----------



## brandon91

just took my first tab of rx cart 'tane, hopefully this gets rid of my horrible acne


----------



## benki11

sigarner said:


> How long you been using it?


100 days per 20-40 mg a day ( every second day 40 mg)

Maybe I'll have to up the dosage but it s very expencive


----------



## anabolik

benki11 said:


> 100 days per 20-40 mg a day ( every second day 40 mg)
> 
> Maybe I'll have to up the dosage but it s very expencive


Just started on 20mg ed of rx-cart accutane myself. How long until you noticed a reduction in new spots and dry skin etc?


----------



## vendettax

Is the RX Cart site down or is it just me?


----------



## Outtapped

vendettax said:


> Is the RX Cart site down or is it just me?


Dunno but they have been **** recently, next day orders not coming. They asked for my bank details for a refund. Took them and never refunded


----------



## Outtapped

WhySoSerious said:


> Dunno but they have been **** recently, next day orders not coming. They asked for my bank details for a refund. Took them and never refunded


I have now recieved a refund of the difference between normal post and expensive post and a free bottle of t3


----------

